# I need to know where my SSID is!



## jojo1993 (Dec 25, 2006)

im setting up my xbox live by doing it wireless. The xbox asks for my SSID but i dnt know how to find it! Ive tryed everythin plz plz help!!!!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

its the name of the wireless signal - do you have a wireless PC connected - if so look at available networks and its the name of yours 

if you log into the router - you should see the SSID name there 

if you post the make and model - then we may know the default name


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

Or just log onto a PC with wireless and see what it's connected to. (Now connected to SSID at 54mbps) Or 11mbps or 108 mbps if your posh.


----------

